# If Gas was $6.75 gallon would you drive an X5 or X6?



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We saw our first Escalade here in Wales. It had English plates on it so it was someone coming here for the Easter break. Fuel for the round trip will cost them about $250.00


If gas was $6.75 a gallon would you drive a car that gets 14 or 15 mpg?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Uhhh....maybe. Certainly would not drive it often thats for sure.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

Even if gas was $2/gallon I wouldn't drive an X5 or X6. I just don't like them.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Watchdog said:


> Even if gas was $2/gallon I wouldn't drive an X5 or X6. I just don't like them.


Would you drive any car that delivers 15mpg if you had pay what I'm paying for fuel? With hindsight that is the question I should have asked.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I would, but only because winter time here requires 4x4 multiple times a year. So really, I wouldn't buy an x5 or x6 because neither is good offroad, and I don't need the extra storage/carrying capacity..


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Depends on my salary..


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Meh...salary or not, it's not worth it.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would but not daily the most i have paid for gas was 4.45$


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

X5 with diesel yes. But I'd prefer a smaller vehicle with diesel in that gas situation.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

watchdog said:


> even if gas was $2/gallon i wouldn't drive an x5 or x6. I just don't like them.


+1


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes. I absolutely love my X5 4.8 even though it's a total gas hog. Call me a Euro-snob but I'd only drive a European SUV...it's not worth it if not.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

e60lover said:


> Yes. I absolutely love my X5 4.8 even though it's a total gas hog. Call me a Euro-snob but I'd only drive a European SUV...it's not worth it if not.


:thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Missmodena310 said:


> I would but not daily the most i have paid for gas was 4.45$


My last fill up was £1.189 / l or about $6.75 / gal-US at today's exchange rate.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

An M3/M5/M6 gets close to the same mileage as an SUV. So not sure an X5/6 matters.

$150 bucks per tank (X5/6) may be a lot of money to some but it is all about priorities.

Regardless of income, some folks are incliined to drive economic cars and some are not.

Also, I think any car that gets less than 30MPG city is a gas hog, which covers every BMW sold in the U.S. except maybe a 3 series diesel.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I wouldn't ever need any car the size of an X5 so the price of petrol is moot.

Most likely I'd get a 530d Touring if I wanted a long-trip car.


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I wouldn't ever need any car the size of an X5 so the price of petrol is moot.
> 
> Most likely I'd get a 530d Touring if I wanted a long-trip car.


Trust me take the X5. Who wants to spend $50k on a car or a long road trip and it does not even have real cup holders. 

The wagon does not have any more space than a sedan, you won't want to stack crap above the bottom of the rear glass, and it would be visible to thiefs if you did.

I had a 3 series wagon loaner a few weeks ago. Really disappointed on how the side interior panels encroach on storage space. Much les room than a sedan.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I wouldn't ever need any car the size of an X5 so the price of petrol is moot.
> 
> Most likely I'd get a 530d Touring if I wanted a long-trip car.


We drove the MINI round trip to Oxford last week. Petrol for 500 miles cost about $90

Our Combo van would have done it for $80 worth of diesel, but the MINI is nicer.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

The title and poll are misleading if you mean any vehicle with similar fuel economy. That said, given my current financial situation, no. If money were no object, I would not drive those particular vehicles, but there are other vehicles that I would.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i would still drive one, and with a V8 no less. but obviously on occasion or to work and back. no road trips in it though. my E38 isnt so great on fuel, i just drive it less than i used to drive my hondas, but then again i dont just go cruising about anymore. 

BTW Andrew*Debbie, your location llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio, i have a banner in my room that has been up for years from when my grandma went there, i think in 1997. next time i go with her.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

fuz said:


> The title and poll are misleading if you mean any vehicle with similar fuel economy.


Sorry about that. Unfortunately I can't edit the poll.

I was prompted to poll when I saw an Escalade with English plates pull into a beach parking lot. I knew asking if anyone would drive an Escalade would come back all no, so I changed to X5/X6 before hitting the submit button. About an hour after I posted I realized I meant any car that averaged around 15mph or less.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Simple answer is yes...if I could afford an X5 in the first place, especially a V8, then the price of gas seems irrelevant. It's like buying an airplane and not being able to afford fuel to fly it...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

sdbrandon said:


> Trust me take the X5. Who wants to spend $50k on a car or a long road trip and it does not even have real cup holders.
> 
> The wagon does not have any more space than a sedan, you won't want to stack crap above the bottom of the rear glass, and it would be visible to thiefs if you did.
> 
> I had a 3 series wagon loaner a few weeks ago. Really disappointed on how the side interior panels encroach on storage space. Much les room than a sedan.


Who needs an SUV? The most I ever carry is my mountain bike and a set of golf clubs. :dunno:

Cupholders? What's that? It's an option I wouldn't order.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think I would drive one period - would rather have a station wagon....

if I am going to get a truck i will get a real truck, not an "SAV" lol


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

No.

But then again, I probably wouldn't buy one even if gas was $0.25/gallon and likely to stay that way indefinitely. 

Still haven't understood how or when farm equipment like pick-up trucks became "cool".


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

You know I voted no but that's really based on my perception of value for the money. Now that I think about it though, if you're going to drop coin on a vehicle like that you have to be prepared for the cost of ownership...sort of the same idea that a guy or girl that buys an exotic sports car probably doesn't give a damn about the cost of the fuel. If you're worried about gas mileage/fuel cost then you probably really couldn't afford the car anyway. Now if your some serious eco-mentalist (as Jeremy Clarkson would say) then that's a different story, it doesn't matter how much money you have you should be driving a Prius daily and a Tesla when you're feeling sporty.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely wouldn't want an SUV if gas costs that much. In fact, not even sure if I'd have a 328i for a daily driver...I might get a Toyota Yaris for the daily drive in that case. It's small, fuel efficient, AND exciting, because you never know when it'll just suddenly start accelerating and at every stop light the brakes might fail.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

cwinter said:


> Definitely wouldn't want an SUV if gas costs that much. In fact, not even sure if I'd have a 328i for a daily driver...I might get a Toyota Yaris for the daily drive in that case. It's small, fuel efficient, AND exciting, because you never know when it'll just suddenly start accelerating and at every stop light the brakes might fail.


Or when a gust of wind on the highway might blow you into the trees.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

jkp1187 said:


> Still haven't understood how or when farm equipment like pick-up trucks became "cool".


guess you havent lived in the southern US. haha. just imagine living in Texas. i dont personally own a truck or suv, yet. but always have wanted a Range Rover, plan to own one sometime soon. but not drive it as a daily driver.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

most i ever paid for gas was around $5 per gallon... that was my limit.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I wouldn't ever need any car the size of an X5 so the price of petrol is moot.
> 
> Most likely I'd get a 530d Touring if I wanted a long-trip car.


Absolutely.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mujjuman said:


> most i ever paid for gas was around $5 per gallon... that was my limit.


Just filled up the MINI with regular at $6.88 per US gallon.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> We saw our first Escalade here in Wales. It had English plates on it so it was someone coming here for the Easter break. Fuel for the round trip will cost them about $250.00
> 
> If gas was $6.75 a gallon would you drive a car that gets 14 or 15 mpg?


Conspicuous consumption isn't really my thing. If I wanted to spend an absurd amount of money on fuel, I would probably feed it to something a lot more fun to drive than a tall, square station wagon. If I needed a family truckster, then a 5er touring would be more to my liking.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Or when a gust of wind on the highway might blow you into the trees.


:rofl:

I always had small cars in Europe and found that a non-issue. In fact, the worst vehicle I've had to drive in windy conditions was our old Ford Explorer.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

CodyItaliano said:


> guess you havent lived in the southern US. haha. just imagine living in Texas. i dont personally own a truck or suv, yet. but always have wanted a Range Rover, plan to own one sometime soon. but not drive it as a daily driver.


Louisiana-born, also lived in Texas at a young age. Son, back in my day, we drove REAL MUSCLE-CARS, and REAL TRUCKS that ACTUALLY HAULED THINGS, not jacked-up station wagon mommy-mobiles!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jkp1187 said:


> REAL TRUCKS that ACTUALLY HAULED THINGS, not jacked-up station wagon mommy-mobiles!


UK Spec Range Rover has a 7,700 lb tow rating. Not that I have any desire to own one.

Land Rover Defenders (same company, different vehicle) are very popular with the local farmers. Land Rovers out number pickups about 2 to 1. I see them hauling stock trailers all the time.

Back when we had horses I owned a Dodge Ram Pickup. But at $7.10/gallon (today's price) there is no way I'd own one here.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

dot


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I wouldn't drive an X5 now - too big, too heavy and too inefficient. It's not as if you get a lot of room :dunno:

I would never drive an X6 as I can't see the point - it's even worse than an X5 in terms of its thirst, weight and interior room. Too big and too heavy to be a sports sedan and too cramped to be of any use as a cargo carrier. 

Too stupid is all it is .....


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

No, you'd have to pay me way more than $6.75 a gallon to drive either an X5 or X6.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Wheres the option for "It's a company expensive so give me a tank and I will drive it"


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> UK Spec Range Rover has a 7,700 lb tow rating. Not that I have any desire to own one.


Doesn't change the fact that a lot of the ones that are sold are to people who will never use 1 lb. of that.

Poseurs. Who think expensive farm equipment is "cool".

:rofl:


----------

